# Bad Boy Mower Gasparilla Bowl



## smusgrav (Oct 31, 2018)

Did anybody notice there is a bowl game sponsored by a mowing company?! Thinking the Lawn Care Nut will be guest of honor? Man crazy that it is sponsored by them!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

After the Poulan Weed Eater Bowl I'm not surprised by any sponsorships.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

smusgrav said:


> Did anybody notice there is a bowl game sponsored by a mowing company?! Thinking the Lawn Care Nut will be guest of honor? Man crazy that it is sponsored by them!


That bowl is in St. Petersburg - I think that's in @LawnCareNut's neck of the woods.

Bad Boy is an Arkansas company - like Walmart and Tyson, but smaller. :lol:


----------

